# Big Dog Owners... Show them off!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people who own big dog... 100lbs+

who has big dogs?

post them big dogs!!!


:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my big dog... hopers... 100lbs.+


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

This will be slightly under but this is woody, he was pts in februaryt, sadly only 3 but he had an eating disorder all his life and was still 43kg.

His lip regularly stuck to his teeth and made him look this stupid


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't have a big dog, I have a little labrador and two smaller puppies. :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Does Gus qualify!
He's an old Tyme bulldog!


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

thor








amber


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Does Gus qualify!
> He's an old Tyme bulldog!
> image
> image
> image


 big personality i bet!:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> image
> 
> thor
> image
> amber


 yep!

definately *BIG* there!:lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

You got that right!
Wouldn't change him tho!
He's such a big softy and brilliant with the kids!
I so want another one!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

100lbs? Some odd American measurement on a UK forum. 

Lbs are very outdated in the UK and even then was only used as a measurement between stone. I have no clue what 100lbs would even start to look like, doubt many would.

As long as a dog is big enough to pat without me having to bend down to it its a good sized dog to me.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Kare said:


> 100lbs? Some odd American measurement on a UK forum.
> 
> Lbs are very outdated in the UK and even then was only used as a measurement between stone. I have no clue what 100lbs would even start to look like, doubt many would.
> 
> As long as a dog is big enough to pat without me having to bend down to it its a good sized dog to me.


 we yanks quit using rocks to measure things long ago...:lol2:

how big is a stone?... 14 pounds?

anything smaller is a pebble? anything bigger a boulder?

stones... what's half a stone?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*1 stone = 6.35029318 kilograms*


*100 pounds = 45.359237 kilograms*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

big dog pics... 45 kilos or better!!

better?: victory:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Your dog looks no bigger than my dog. :hmm:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

em_40 said:


> Your dog looks no bigger than my dog. :hmm:












just over... erm...45.36kg :whistling2:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Sen, about 45 kilos..


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> image
> 
> thor
> image
> amber


thor is stunning, very beautiful dog.

I've always had big dogs, don't remember how much they weighed in at but here's a couple pictures of my past pooches.









dexter was 45kg in his prime before he started losing weight when he got ill 









Dexter & Ally (she was much smaller)









Brunson my xdobermann/dane he was HUGE dunno exactly what he weight though

i found these 








brunson and my lurcher, Cole


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This is Dillian my 4yr old blind Great Dane, who is quite light for a Dane weighing in at 55kg/121lb

In his fave position - asleep on sofa










Sat on sofa lording over the manor!










In back of car with the other 2 mutts - Dexter Doberman & Betty Boston


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> This is Dillian my 4yr old blind Great Dane, who is quite light for a Dane weighing in at 55kg/121lb
> 
> In his fave position - asleep on sofa
> 
> ...


beautiful dogs there, three of my favourite breeds :flrt:


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

my girls, northern inuits. xero silver patchy and abberline white, both big girls




























halloween lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wow!!:mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

as it seems to be the "big dead dogs thread" heres some of my oldies.

72 kilos of Bertie









8 1/2 stone of Hades the cycle-path









lilly the dane









and 7 1/2 stone of "midget" the kitten cushion


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> This is Dillian my 4yr old blind Great Dane, who is quite light for a Dane weighing in at 55kg/121lb
> 
> In his fave position - asleep on sofa
> 
> ...



I thought those collars were banned in the UK? They are the ones with spikes on the inside so when the dogs pull the spikes dig into them :devil:. They are barbaric & have no use on any animal.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

achillobator said:


> my girls, northern inuits. xero silver patchy and abberline white, both big girls
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What is it like to keep these dogs?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

corny girl said:


> I thought those collars were banned in the UK? They are the ones with spikes on the inside so when the dogs pull the spikes dig into them :devil:. They are barbaric & have no use on any animal.


 
ha!:whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

corny girl said:


> I thought those collars were banned in the UK? They are the ones with spikes on the inside so when the dogs pull the spikes dig into them :devil:. They are barbaric & have no use on any animal.


you mean 'prong collars', and no they're not banned. It's not spikes on the inside of the collar, it works the same way as a regular choke-chain only it had small metal 'prongs' on the inside designed to make it extremely uncomfortable for dogs to pull... hardly barbaric...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> you mean 'prong collars', and no they're not banned. It's not spikes on the inside of the collar, it works the same way as a regular choke-chain only it had small metal 'prongs' on the inside designed to make it extremely uncomfortable for dogs to pull... hardly barbaric...


 
barbaric if used improperly...


better to use a prong collar to teach a thick necked/hard headed dog not to pull than to just wring it's neck constantly...

i've used them... they have their place as do choke chains in the proper hands...

but that's another thread entirely...


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

they are brilliant but not for the inexperienced dog owner. they are incredibly stubborn and will walk all over you if you let them. but they are ever so affectionate and intelligent, i would'nt have another breed x


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

HABU said:


> yep!
> 
> definately *BIG* there!:lol2:


 yep lol he still sleeps on our bed


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thor is stunning, very beautiful dog.
> 
> I've always had big dogs, don't remember how much they weighed in at but here's a couple pictures of my past pooches.
> 
> ...


thanks Evilshiddenclaws he is a big baby


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> This is Dillian my 4yr old blind Great Dane, who is quite light for a Dane weighing in at 55kg/121lb
> 
> In his fave position - asleep on sofa
> 
> ...


can i please pinch ya dane super sweet


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've got pics on facebook of mine. how do i get them on here?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

big dogs are a whole different thing ain't they?


everything is supersized!

they eat big... poo big... exercise big... it's all big...


then there's big and super big!

i have a little dog... a medium and a large...

the large is equal to the medium and small put together...



i like big... but they are so much more work... think bath time for example...

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kye (hes not quite that weight)



















and hes such a girl


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

well, here's one of mine. he's actually bigger than this now. sorry if the pi is massive, it's just copied straight from facebook.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

huh, it's not there? can anyone see it? it was there on the preview & now it's gone.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## lams7754 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Milo and Millie*

100kg of trouble

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i154/lams7754/DSC_0040.jpg
DSC_0118.jpg picture by lams7754 - Photobucket


----------



## lams7754 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## lams7754 (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Muddy Dog









Trying to find a picture of my nans dog (passed last year) he was a big bog... German Shepherd x Bernese Mountain Dog!!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> just over... erm...45.36kg :whistling2:


No way is he 100lbs mate unless the picture is really playing tricks my female GSD was bigger than he is and at her biggest she weighted in at 87lbs and that was with some bodyfat dieted down she was between 77-81 she was a big female. Your dog is beautiful though 

My 7month old akita has got to be approaching 60lbs she will probably top out at about 80-90 i reckon.

here's my girl R.I.P


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> 
> image



To be honest my big Greyhound dog looks bigger than him (he's got some good bone on his legs & is a solid Greyhound). Not weighed him recently but would guess he's got to be at least 35kg maybe a bit more, he raced at 34.3kg & now he's retired he's a lot bigger....


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

isnt habu`s big dog a girl?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> isnt habu`s big dog a girl?


 
all my dogs are female...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

...He THINKS he's a big dog... :whistling2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I did have a pic of my inlaws male GSD standing on his hind legs next to me showing just how 'big' he was. He was like a bear on a lead and yet so devoted to me of all people? He would sit on me and not let me leave, everyone else he was not to bothered by?

Their female GSD:


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

heres some of my past dogs.


Mungus he topped out at just over 100Kgs, (220lbs)




both Mungus and his sister Phoebe.




then we have Odin, the newfoundland.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Dont think Ben really comes under "Big" but any excuse to post a pic 


















When he was just a pup.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Odin, Rhoda, Dillon and Baxter










Rhoda










Odin









Odin and Rhoda


----------



## Glorfindel (Jul 28, 2011)

Loved looking at all of your beautiful dogs . 

Here is my big boy - he is just over 13 stone (about 185lb). Irish Wolfhound . Hoping to get a bitch when we move house next year. 










My little reindeer .








A very silly looking photo!









He had just walked in to a pond thinking it was grass, silly boy!


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

lost posted this pic a week ago... i dont care though


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Fordyl2k said:


> Dont think Ben really comes under "Big" but any excuse to post a pic
> image
> 
> image
> ...


I LOVE your weim! :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> ...He THINKS he's a big dog... :whistling2:
> 
> image
> image


 




















mine too!:lol2:

shihtzu/poodle cross... she used to be psycho!... mellow now!

but she runs the show here...: victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Bless 
Ours is a shih tzu/papillon cross... he is very much still a psycho but we're slowly addressing it :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this pick of hopers is a few years old...


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I LOVE your weim! :flrt:


Cheers hes a big tube love him to bit 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Glorfindel said:


> Loved looking at all of your beautiful dogs .
> 
> Here is my big boy - he is just over 13 stone (about 185lb). Irish Wolfhound . Hoping to get a bitch when we move house next year.
> 
> ...


One of my all time favourite breeds :flrt: just one I don't think I'd ever be able to commit to


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

here is some of my rottweiler, his weight is 62kg in june when he had is jabs, some the pics a bit old hes 8 years old yestaday :2thumb: 

him looking into the field in the snow








him enjoying the sun on the few days a year we have it :lol2:








him doing is normal jump in and eat all the bread before the ducks








him waiting to go swimming again








him with my royal pythons round his neck (not to clever really)








him waiting while the son feeds the birds


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread needs some gorgeous dogue de bordeux pics!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm shameless!:lol2:


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 10 stone Gsd and a Bullmastiff but she is only 10 weeks and a mere 7.5 kg so far.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

My mums pups.

The schnauzer was 98lb when he was a gangly 1yr old, he has filled out a lot since. Not sure on the weight of the GSD, but she's higher at the shoulder than the schnauzer :gasp: (and not just because she's standing on the step!  )


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> My mums pups.
> 
> The schnauzer was 98lb when he was a gangly 1yr old, he has filled out a lot since. Not sure on the weight of the GSD, but she's higher at the shoulder than the schnauzer :gasp: (and not just because she's standing on the step!  )
> 
> image


I saw a giant schnauzer the other day when out with my lab... That was a shock i can tell you i thought they were normal doggy sized :lol2:


----------



## Glorfindel (Jul 28, 2011)

cloggers said:


> One of my all time favourite breeds :flrt: just one I don't think I'd ever be able to commit to


They are totally worth the commitment! I couldn't be without a wolfie now I've had one. The most gentle, soppiest and loving dog I've ever known. He has no prey drive for small animals either. I would trust him with my rats, cats, guineas - any.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

This is Dyson, he's 18months old and about 49kg.


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Some great looking dogs in this thread :mf_dribble:
My gang so far ...
Neeka my 5yr old Akita








Buster my 7yrold staff








And Hachi (not quite heavy enuff but soon will be :lol2


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Glorfindel said:


> They are totally worth the commitment! I couldn't be without a wolfie now I've had one. The most gentle, soppiest and loving dog I've ever known. He has no prey drive for small animals either. I would trust him with my rats, cats, guineas - any.


 I adore them from a distance always have. Saw one recently off the lead 25 yards ahead of me, he stopped behind his owner and gave me a 2000 year old sizing up look trying to work me out. 
I didn't go in the park that day. (outta respect) Amazing dogs but I hear some can take seizures.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Glorfindel said:


> Loved looking at all of your beautiful dogs .
> 
> Here is my big boy - he is just over 13 stone (about 185lb). Irish Wolfhound . Hoping to get a bitch when we move house next year.
> 
> ...



One of our owners at the kennels has 3 Wolfies, such beautiful dogs. Their pup is just a year old & he is mahoosive :2thumb:.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i want :2thumb:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks he is a sweetheart!!! would not be with out my big boy now and i forgot to say he weighs 58 kilos


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

here's a vid of my daughter walking xero

ravenxero-1.mp4 video by achillobator - Photobucket

the two of them playing

MOV00009.mp4 video by achillobator - Photobucket


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Our Big Dog in the making


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Edited


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

heres my mastiff, hes a good boy


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> here is some of my rottweiler, his weight is 62kg in june when he had is jabs, some the pics a bit old hes 8 years old yestaday :2thumb:
> 
> him looking into the field in the snow
> image
> ...


stunning!! i miss my rotty so much  i have a picture of him that looks just like that first one, i thought it was taken at the same place, had to look twice!



Webleybulldog455 said:


> Some great looking dogs in this thread :mf_dribble:
> My gang so far ...
> Neeka my 5yr old Akita
> image
> ...


Hachi is the cutest!!



kodakira said:


> Our Big Dog in the making
> 
> image]image[/URL]


i lied this one is by far the most adorablist ickle thing i've ever saw!!! i wanna smoosh it!!! too cute... i actually squeaked!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

My dobe. 42kg the last time he went to the vets.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

SUPER HANS said:


> My dobe. 42kg the last time he went to the vets.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


i would love a dobermann, they've been my favourite breed since i was ickle, i just don't like the look of them with a tail


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dobies are my favorite breed... they are just so smart...

train themselves practically...


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i would class this big girl the big one in my house but i have seen a st bernard that was massive out of the 3 that come into the groomers but i got this little bull mastiff x dog de bour sleeping next to her only a pup atm.








i think she will get around 40kg?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i would love a dobermann, they've been my favourite breed since i was ickle, i just don't like the look of them with a tail


Yeah I know what you mean, some breeds just dont look right with a tail. Not sure why they stopped docking but thats another story in itself.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SUPER HANS said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, some breeds just dont look right with a tail. Not sure why they stopped docking but thats another story in itself.


i agree some breeds just dont look right and always owning dogs without tails until now my newest dogs tail is always wagging and knocking things and my leg:lol2: but not alot i can do about the law


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

kodakira said:


> Our Big Dog in the making
> 
> image]image[/URL]


 
Awww so cute! How old is it? I've just got a Bullmastiff too


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I luuuureve dobes, long tail and floppy ears and all


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i would love a dobermann, they've been my favourite breed since i was ickle, i just don't like the look of them with a tail


 i allways find it wierd how people stop liking a breed because it has a tail after all its just a tail, surely its better for a dog to not go throught a non-medical operation just because it looks better (i agree if its for a dog that say works and therefore gets contiunous infections)


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ameliaxx said:


> i allways find it wierd how people stop liking a breed because it has a tail after all its just a tail, surely its better for a dog to not go throught a non-medical operation just because it looks better (i agree if its for a dog that say works and therefore gets contiunous infections)


I had an arguement with a friend because she said that dogs that are meant to be docked like dobes look stupid with tails and should always be docked. 

She was even saying the other day that she wants to dock her 2 year old pointer because he keeps cutting his tail a little bit when he collides with things when he wags


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, pretty sure docking is quite a lot more serious once the dog passes tiny puppy age. Depends whether he seriously injures it or just nicks it too really.

I hate that people think they don't look 'right' with a tail, ofcourse they look 'right' that's what they are born with it's perfectly correct.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

em_40 said:


> Hmm, pretty sure docking is quite a lot more serious once the dog passes tiny puppy age. Depends whether he seriously injures it or just nicks it too really.
> 
> I hate that people think they don't look 'right' with a tail, ofcourse they look 'right' that's what they are born with it's perfectly correct.


 
He just nicks it but because he is wagging he throws blood all over the room, which is obviously to much hassle to clean up! :bash:


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Boxer dog clyde...about 50kilos i think but i know he weight in at about 5-6 stone.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

FallenAngel said:


> He just nicks it but because he is wagging he throws blood all over the room, which is obviously to much hassle to clean up! :bash:



Tail tips are very hard to heal and can cause infection and sometimes it is best to dock for the dogs best interest, so it might be more than she cant be bothered to clean it up


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Kruger my Staffie...


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking dobe :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

james boa said:


> image
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt: I sooo want a dobe, what a handsome lad:flrt::flrt:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres my girl Misty GSd x Husky..complete clutz, not as big as some, but my friends collie can walk under her lol










Ive also gotta pic soemwhere of my old dog sam a great dane X stood next to my old shetland pony, will have to dig it out sometime


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Heres my girl Misty GSd x Husky..complete clutz, not as big as some, but my friends collie can walk under her lol
> 
> image
> 
> Ive also gotta pic soemwhere of my old dog sam a great dane X stood next to my old shetland pony, will have to dig it out sometime


My little Beagle walks under the Shepherd when he's in her way :lol2: and if she's in his way he jumps over her!! Haha


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> He just nicks it but because he is wagging he throws blood all over the room, which is obviously to much hassle to clean up! :bash:


That's a very common problem in a lot of dogs, especially breeds that have hard tails and are excitable, such as labs. In some cases it's better for the dog to have it docked, as once the tail 'splits' once it is very hard to heal and will most likely continue to do it. So in the case of your friend they probably had the best interests of the dog in mind, it is likely that the tail was never going to fully heal and they'd just be going in circles with healing and spliting again.

My uncle had a lab that continious split it's tail and in the end it had to have the tail docked to prevent it happening and infection occuring.


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is Harley (Black one), Sasha (White one) & Kyle


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

annabel said:


> :flrt::flrt: I sooo want a dobe, what a handsome lad:flrt::flrt:





SUPER HANS said:


> Nice looking dobe :2thumb:


Thanks for your nice comments.


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

monkfish2uk said:


> Here is Harley (Black one), Sasha (White one) & Kyle
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
stunning, is harley a canaan? and is kyle a czech or saarloos? i would love a saarloos x


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

achillobator said:


> stunning, is harley a canaan? and is kyle a czech or saarloos? i would love a saarloos x


Hi 

Harley is a Inuit x and Kyle is a Sarloos and Sasha is an Inuit 

:2thumb:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's Odi, she's a bit under at 42kg, still pretty big though!


----------



## achillobator (Jul 4, 2009)

i have 2 northern inuits  x


----------



## ryan123 (Mar 19, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> This will be slightly under but this is woody, he was pts in februaryt, sadly only 3 but he had an eating disorder all his life and was still 43kg.
> 
> His lip regularly stuck to his teeth and made him look this stupid
> 
> image


Stunning dog!:2thumb: I am waiting to move house before i get my GSD...i want one as big as this!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

monkfish2uk said:


> Here is Harley (Black one), Sasha (White one) & Kyle
> 
> image
> 
> ...


:gasp: Would you look at Kyle!!! :gasp:

I remember when you first posted his puppy photographs - what a stunning dog he has turned into! :2thumb:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> :gasp: Would you look at Kyle!!! :gasp:
> 
> I remember when you first posted his puppy photographs - what a stunning dog he has turned into! :2thumb:


lol.....he was a sweet little lad with his floppy ears...little ball of fluff who is now 32" to shoulder and like a horse!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

awww, i do miss having doggies in my life... we've always had newfs when i lived with my mum... we had 4 while i was growing up (well 2 at a time) but my boy was always Rerun











marbles were lost a long time ago bless him!!! acting like an overgrown kitten (yes kitten, he did act like a massive cat!!!) and an overgrown puppy rolled into one big lump, i do miss him so....


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Kye (hes not quite that weight)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Omg i had a pic just like that last one. Of my ckcs bitch when she was a pup, pulling on the lead of a friends bull mastiff. Unfortunately cant post it as some scumbag put a virus on my computer and i lost every single photo i owned:bash:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sammy r.i.p





































Heidie r.i.p 



















Mika




























Tyson


----------



## samw (Aug 28, 2006)

This was our boy Mup (sadly he had to be put to sleep in september)



















and his gorgeous little brother (who had to be put to sleep two years ago), Granty




















I miss my boys


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

here is my big lad.

Loki, 3 year old Large Munsterlander dog



















winning 2nd place at Crufts 2011 (he also had a first in his second class!)


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

He is stunning :flrt:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

My gorgeous Reggie American Bulldog









Say Merry Christmas Reggie


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

One of my girlies, Carmen, after a bath. She was just under 100lbs (45kg) before she was put on a diet as she has dodgey elbows. 










... and as a hairy 5 month old.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Kare said:


> 100lbs? Some odd American measurement on a UK forum.
> 
> Lbs are very outdated in the UK and even then was only used as a measurement between stone. I have no clue what 100lbs would even start to look like, doubt many would.
> 
> As long as a dog is big enough to pat without me having to bend down to it its a good sized dog to me.


Depends on your age. I was taught pounds and ounces and still think in them even if forced to ask for stuff in metric.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's my old boy, Simba. He was a rescue dog, so we didn't know his real age, but he was the gentlest slobbery fella I've ever met, and very much bonded to me. He died about 7 years ago when I was working away, and I still miss him almost every day.

I hope you like the pics.









Here with my dad....

















With my mum, playing at Rudolph 









On his favourite step....


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> Here's my old boy, Simba. He was a rescue dog, so we didn't know his real age, but he was the gentlest slobbery fella I've ever met, and very much bonded to me. He died about 7 years ago when I was working away, and I still miss him almost every day.
> 
> I hope you like the pics.
> image
> ...


He's beautiful. Looks like he had a real good time with your family.  I bet you miss him. I never got over losing my Rotti x in 2001. 



The Wanderer said:


> Depends on your age. I was taught pounds and ounces and still think in them even if forced to ask for stuff in metric.


I'm not old enough to do ounces, but we still weigh ourselves in stones and pounds, so it's not that alien in the UK. 

Grams and Kilos for animals
Stones and pounds for people

:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ryanr1987 said:


> Sammy r.i.p
> 
> image
> 
> ...


beautiful dogs. i'm stuck between a rotty and a german shepherd as my next dog... this hasnt helped me decide lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> beautiful dogs. i'm stuck between a rotty and a german shepherd as my next dog... this hasnt helped me decide lol


Get both, like me:flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

My max hs 48.2kgs xxxxxx


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Get both, like me:flrt:
> 
> image


if i had my way... i would...


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are my boys
Echo
















Echo & Marley(he thinks he's a big dog)








Vicky


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

My two whites:
Charlie biggest one is American bulldog cross
Ali little one is a boxer


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

nads your GSD is beautiful :flrt: I love the ones with long fluffy manes, and ears.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Tanksmum said:


> My two whites:
> Charlie biggest one is American bulldog cross
> Ali little one is a boxer
> 
> image


What's Charlie crossed with? He's stunning!


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

em_40 said:


> nads your GSD is beautiful :flrt: I love the ones with long fluffy manes, and ears.


Ahh thank you,he is very special to me,as well as sooo handsome:flrt:
Vicky


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

What did you say? An excuse to post photos :whistling2:?!!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Didn't expect there to be so many other Danes on here actually, I've counted 4 and a half!


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

annabel said:


> What's Charlie crossed with? He's stunning!


i can let you no in about 7-10 days i have done a doggy dna test lol


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

A picture of my Neapolitan Mastiffs Lucy and Twinkletoes, have both passed away now but not a day goes by that i don't wish they were back with me, they were amazingly beautiful loving dogs, Lucy was 11 years and Twinkle was 8 and a half years.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

intravenous said:


> What did you say? An excuse to post photos :whistling2:?!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


beautiful pictures, i love danes



twinklu said:


> A picture of my Neapolitan Mastiffs Lucy and Twinkletoes, have both passed away now but not a day goes by that i don't wish they were back with me, they were amazingly beautiful loving dogs, Lucy was 11 years and Twinkle was 8 and a half years.
> image


thats a lovely picture


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I sometimes forget he is a dog!










This morning on our way to the park!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> I sometimes forget he is a dog!
> 
> image
> 
> This morning on our way to the park!


He sure is big now, looking lovely :2thumb:


----------



## lynsey1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

My dogs Angel and Crystal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

em_40 said:


> He sure is big now, looking lovely :2thumb:


and thats in an audi! MASSIVE dog!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

As much as i would love to one day, i've not owned any lareg dogs myself, not quite sure what my two weigh in at, Bruno's about 6 stone whatever that is in kg, lol

But heres a couple of bigger dogs i've boarded in the past 

Charlie the epileptic Rottie x Lab









Dylan the fat Dali









Murphy the 7 month old Dane



























and Hector the Goldie and one whos name has slipped my mind :gasp: shes a labradoodle anyways


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> and Hector the Goldie and one whos name has slipped my mind :gasp: shes a labradoodle anyways
> image


Lottie! Lottie and Hector, knew it would come to me eventually! see i'm not a bad holiday mummy :blush:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

My Fatty Dog Jasmine.
A Boxer 
8 This Yearr


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

My big lad Chance our rescued american bulldog whos just turned 2  still a little underweight but weighing around 43kg at the moment


















both boys together  (harvey the staff)


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

He's a lovely boy


----------



## Tanksmum (Jul 16, 2011)

bollocklegs said:


> image


I'm
In love with them


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

Tanksmum said:


> I'm
> In love with them


there lovely arnt they :flrt: fingers crossed there going to be mummy & daddy this year :2thumb:


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is our 2 dogs..Zara the Rottie (8 stone)!!! Ziggy the Ambull x Bullmastiff (7stone)

*Our youngest son 3yrs ago with Zara !! She was 3yrs old then*



*Ziggy at 2 1/2 yrs old..*



*Zara Nov2011..aged 6yrs*



*Ziggy Nov2011..pee'd off getting photo's took !!!...lolol *


*Both together Nov2011*


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Screen Shot 2012-01-12 at 16.29.35 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

This will be my big dog soon!  Quite big for 8 weeks already lol


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

*Bailey*

My baby Bailey:flrt: bullmastiff bitch- age 4, ive had her from 9wks old.


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

this is zara our full breed american bulldog awesme dogs


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

bollocklegs said:


> image


forgot to name them, the first is chunk hes 9 month old, and the second is jazz and shes just turned 3


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

debiorme said:


> My baby Bailey:flrt: bullmastiff bitch- age 4, ive had her from 9wks old.
> image


pretty girl :2thumb:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

debiorme said:


> My baby Bailey:flrt: bullmastiff bitch- age 4, ive had her from 9wks old.
> image


where did u get her coller from as i have tons off trouble finding them to fit for my bullmastiff x


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> where did u get her coller from as i have tons off trouble finding them to fit for my bullmastiff x


have a look on ebay. loads on there :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

wolfmagicrattery said:


> where did u get her coller from as i have tons off trouble finding them to fit for my bullmastiff x


i had it made, by a chap who breeds american bull dogs, cost me £63 with the lead,ill try n find his web site. x
thanks for the lovely comments guys :2thumb:


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*hey*

LOL Found this on photobucket had the little one for 4 week's and the german shepheard for 3 year's


----------

